# Set up cost



## anitakayle (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi how much would you need to set up life in Australia roughly before getting work? For at least 2-3 months? Thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hmmmm... there are a few options to be honest. I am assuming that you do not include purchasing a ticket into this, getting a visa etc. If so, for all the rest like rent, food, public transport, searching for job, $10,000 would put you in a safe position.


----------



## anitakayle (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you dexter that's very helpfully


----------



## Rakesh2876 (Mar 8, 2013)

anitakayle said:


> Thank you dexter that's very helpfully


Good information


----------



## Rakesh2876 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rakesh2876 said:


> Good information


What r the scope for Indian ca internal auditing


----------



## allisonsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

anitakayle said:


> Hi how much would you need to set up life in Australia roughly before getting work? For at least 2-3 months? Thanks


Hmm that would be minimum 15000$


----------

